# Audi A4 B5.5 Install



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, after months and months of research, thanks to diymobileaudio, I was able to start my install. So here it goes:
The Car: 
(Reserved for picture/s)​
HU: Alpine IVA-D105E
(Reserved for picture/s)​Front Stage:
Highs: SEAS Lotus Performance Tweeters
Mid-Range: SEAS Lotus RM110
Mid-Bass: SEAS Lotus Performance 6.5" Driver
(Reserved for picture/s)​Rear Fill: OEM Bose speaker (originally located at the front, the OEM rear fill 
is amplified and might by chance, ruin my HU)

Sub: SEAS Lotus SW300
(Reserved for picture/s)​Amplifiers: Steg QM75.6 (Front Stage)
Steg QM220.2(Sub channel bridged)
(Reserved for picture/s)​
Processor: Alpine PXA-H701
(Reserved for picture/s)​
Capacitor: Critical Mass 5 Farad Capacitor
(Reserved for picture/s)​
Wires: Furutech


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and completely lose the rear fill. Otherwise looks like it will be a great setup.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

havok20222 said:


> Do yourself a favor and completely lose the rear fill. Otherwise looks like it will be a great setup.


Point well taken I want to experiment on the imprint surround processor, but yes I plan to remove them eventually


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

aranthop said:


> Point well taken I want to experiment on the imprint surround processor, but yes I plan to remove them eventually


Then why go thru the effort of uninstalling them from the fronts, and then reinstalling them in the rears?

Sounds like a big hassle for crap-sounding speakers that you're just planning on removing eventually anyways.

Certainly can't fault you for experimenting though.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont think you will be able to edit your post, so reserving wont do anything 


I await the install


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

Drop the rear speakers and use better amplifiers which can do justice to SEAS rig.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Autophile,

Do you have a picture of your mounted tweeter? Currently I opt in putting the tweets on the stock location, the MR on the stock MB location, and the MB on fabricated kick pods. I'm really not sure if this is the most optimum postion for my drivers.


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

I think you are referring to "Peter". His handle is "autofile".


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Autophile said:


> I think you are referring to "Peter". His handle is "autofile".


Weren't you using SEAS for your highs?


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

tracking this thread! can't wait to see the install pictures, as another "soon to be diyma'd" b5 owner 

where are you planning to install the tweets & basses? pillars & stock driver locations?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

arrogantt said:


> tracking this thread! can't wait to see the install pictures, as another "soon to be diyma'd" b5 owner
> 
> where are you planning to install the tweets & basses? pillars & stock driver locations?


I'm thinking you may be a bit disappointed...
Before your post, the last was on 05/05/2008.. by the OP.

Mark


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

stuff comes up ya know  lord knows i've had projects delayed months that were intended to be finished the next weekend


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I have no doubt about that...
I was commenting only because after 5 weeks or so, we're still waiting for pics! 
Any more progress?

Mark


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

Pictures Don't Work For Me


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't seem to load pics! PLease help


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

where are pix pre?

san naka host?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

nasa comp ko pa


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

oh that's why.

pa audition naman!

@Autophile,
what's wrong with Steg amps?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

mojako,

sure kaya lang di pa masyado tuned. text me lang. I hold office sa fort if you want we can grab a couple beers there na rin. so how do I post pics?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Here you go:

The cabin (Alpine IVA-D105e with Ipod full-speed cable, Ipod 60gb, Lotus SEAS Reference, Midbass on kicks and tweets and RM110 on OEM location, Alpine PXA-H701 under the passenger seat, and the trunk (1 SEAS SW300, Mc Intosh MC440M, Xtant 3150c, Critical Mass 10 far capacitor). I'll try to get better pictures. It's raining really hard when I took them. I'll try to do day shots next time


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

this is the setup i want to audi next time we meet pre.nice setup.can't wait to see other pictures.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks. Anytime dude, just let me know when you're around the fort


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

pics at last!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll try to post better pics soon. Now I know how to post them hehehehe..


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

How come your doing it the other way around? Midbass in the kicks, then your mids and highs are in the doors?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

invecs said:


> How come your doing it the other way around? Midbass in the kicks, then your mids and highs are in the doors?


1. SEAS Au has recommended such for Audi A4 B5 because of its cabin configuration. They recommended to use the OEM locations for the tweets & MR first before considering A-pillar works. Now I'm contemplating of having my tweets relocated at the pillars for better highs soundstaging. 
2. It sounds better there than when I tried it on the doors. The kicks are as solid as concrete


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

let's move the tweets and mids to the a-pillars!! 

pahirapan natin si Mickey. hehehehe


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

laki kasi ng rm110 ehehehehe and besides my dash is as not as high and deep as normal cars


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

what about a euro install? mids on the dash, firing upwards towards the windshield?


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

actually that's part of the plan, the thing is the dash isn't that flat.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I remember speaking with Mickey about your install. We both find it wierd. But anyways, who knows. I too have my speakers in an unconventional location and works pretty well.

Goodluck.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

invecs said:


> I think I remember speaking with Mickey about your install. We both find it wierd. But anyways, who knows. I too have my speakers in an unconventional location and works pretty well.
> 
> Goodluck.


Let's hook up sometime. Where are your drivers located anyway?


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

In the floors firing upwards to the windshield. BTW, just met up with mojako last night. I've been tuning his car for this coming EMMA competition...hope it does well. Might see him again probably before the competition to do some last tweaks...hope you could join us. We usually meet up in Corinthian Hills...and do tuning in the basement parking lot since it has been raining these past few days and we need a quiet place to tune.


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Sige sige sama mo ko. Excited naman ako bigla hehehehe.


----------

